# Mounting Blackburn Outpost Cages to Suspension Fork



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Aloha all,

Trying to get back to sorting out my set up. This is specifically now with mounting Blackburn Outpost Cages to my suspension fork. I'd like to be able to remove the cages when I am not backpacking returning my Turner Czar back to a trail bike.

I found the Wolftooth B-Rad system but this doesn't seem like it'd work.

So I was looking at the Baryak Mule set up. This looks appealing. Looking at the pictures, it seems the rear side would better match being able to be held to the fork. I would have to machine the "Zip-tie" groove out a bit to use with a hose clamp. $69/pair so that's reasonable.

Then I came on to these. Funner Bike Works Fork Links. This looks promising as it is set up exactly for what I need. And if I want to add additional water bottle cages, I have that option as well. They are pricey though at $70/each. I would need two.

Insights? Input?

Thanks.

g


----------



## injected59 (Aug 14, 2016)

gmats said:


> Aloha all,
> 
> Trying to get back to sorting out my set up. This is specifically now with mounting Blackburn Outpost Cages to my suspension fork. I'd like to be able to remove the cages when I am not backpacking returning my Turner Czar back to a trail bike.
> 
> ...










I used that b-rad on my rigid carbon fork. It worked pretty slick, I did machine the grooves a little wider so I could run the super heavy duty zip ties from any big box store. Also used double-sided tape to keep it in place. The thing never budged with a full Nalgene bottle and stove

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## injected59 (Aug 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Electrical tape and zip ties. Lots of both. Good for a trip or two, then replace. It'll take years and years worth of trips to spend more than $20 on that solution.


----------



## lentamentalisk (Jul 21, 2015)

I did the baryak approach as well for my CX fork. It worked for 40oz of water on each fork leg while riding stupid chunky stuff on the Arizona Trail. It was a royal pain to get off though when I was done with it. I think I may have dinged up my nice carbon fork in the process. You may want to go for something a little less aggressive than the tape they give you if you plan on removing it.


----------



## 8Trak (Jan 20, 2004)

I've done hose clamps over silicon-self-fusing tape for a light load. I'm not sure how concerned I should be about overtightening. But the ziptie/tape solution looks good. And I already have a few spares (and tape) in my back for trailside "repairs".


----------



## VegasSingleSpeed (May 5, 2005)

I run Topeak Versamount's to add bottle-cages to my RS1 fork. I was concerned about metal hose-clamps damaging the carbon legs of the fork (especially in the case of an impact), and wanted the flexibility to remove/install the cages as needed.
https://www.topeak.com/global/de/products/accessories/1093-versamount

The load capacity for a pair is less than that of the Blackburn Outpost cage, but the Outpost cage has several mounting holes, so I suppose you could double-up on the Versamounts if you went that route.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Excellent ideas everyone. Thank you. 

VegasSingleSpeed - Those Versamounts looks pretty good. 

8Trak - Yes I too thought about the self vulcanizing silicon tape. 

I was planning to use mastic tape wrapped around the lowers and then hose clamps to securely hold the mounts and cages to the lowers. I'm still not sure how I will load the bike with all the gear but I do hope to keep the weight low and balanced. One of the unfortunate things is I can't mount much of a seat bag because of tire clearance when the rear wheel goes through its travel. 

mikesee - Yes. Agree. 

ijected59 - Great set up. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

Subscribing to this thread as I have the exact same question.

I have the Topeak VersaMounts on a downtube on my CX bike for a 3rd water bottle. They worked well on a 2 day, 80 mile rough gravel bikepacking trip in WNC a couple weeks ago. Solid enough for that application. 

For <$10, I may try these again on my suspension fork for a trip in July and may supplement the mounts with a zip tie or two. My next option would be a homebrew - Wolftooth base, mastic tape between base and fork, and heavy duty zips. That sounds solid albeit it more expensive (~$20/leg instead of $10/leg).


----------



## MegaStoke (Aug 27, 2018)

King Cage USB does the trick perfectly. They’re essentially a steel hose clamp, with a braze-on welded onto it.


----------



## tkrowe (Jul 8, 2011)

MegaStoke said:


> King Cage USB does the trick perfectly. They're essentially a steel hose clamp, with a braze-on welded onto it.


I've had great luck with the King Cage USBs. That said, it would be great if they used a metric bolt in place of the post/nut system to attach cages etc.


----------



## lentamentalisk (Jul 21, 2015)

I've thought the same thing, but unfortunately that would increase the standoff height further, increasing the forces applied to the hose clamp. I'm pretty happy with how they work as it is, even if you need a special wrench to set them up initially.


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

Revelate make a frame protection tape that is also tacky and would act as a great 'under tape' to provide some purchase for a bar yak whatsit. might be of use?

I developed a small cage called a Strap Deck and some folk have been using these mounted with the revelate tape between frame and Deck when there isn't a set of bosses and a voile or similar strap around the frame. not sure id advise that on a fork, bt if it won't get caught in anything rotating, why not?









(on bottle cage bosses)









(strapped on with Revelate tape and voile straps.


----------



## DougA (Apr 3, 2008)

Homemade using 1"x.25" aluminum flat stock available at most hardware stores.









https://its4pm.blogspot.com/p/tips-and-tricks.html


----------

